
The coming collapse of surveillance marketing - qiqing
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/vrm/2015/08/03/the-coming-collapse-of-surveillance-marketing/
======
jgalt212
The trick with surveillance marketing is do it without seeming either creepy
or your targets are actually being surveilled.

~~~
Gustomaximus
Very much so. The level of targeting these last few years is getting very
granular. I can now run personalised banner ads with someones name or other
personal information inserted in it. That would creep people out and likely
not the best reaction.

------
Gustomaximus
This is an exaggerated title with little to back it up for many reasons some
clear ones being;

1) People tend to opt-in for this stuff. Be this loyalty programs or agreeing
to cookies on a website (see UK cookie notification policy). This is a
commonly accepted personal choice even if a user doesn't entirely understand
what they are agreeing.

2) There is a hell of a lot of money in measurement/advertising. Any attempt
to stop this will come with significant lobby from many major corporations and
advet companies.

2) Free works. Do you think people will move on mass away from free services
like gmail/hotmail/Facebook and pay $10/mth when they can get it free in
exchange for some tracking?

4) General apathy - consider the mass society reaction, or lack of reaction,
to the Snowden revelations. Sure people don't like surveillance but the're not
that fussed at the end of the day

4) There's nothing nefarious about what marketers are doing. Lawmakers will
recognise that. The goal is to get relevant ads in front of you. And this is a
good thing. It's better than better than blokes seeing tampon ads, kids seeing
beer ads and and girls seeing beard grooming products.

Where I feel we will see changes is;

1) Stronger and more coverage on opt-in/out rules.

2) Rules about transfer/selling data regardless of the fine print we hit 'I
agree" to. E.g. Businesses like banks are tying in with a loyalty programs to
enrich each others data. We should really have a choice. Aggregated data, who
cares, but if someone can plug in your email address and see the last 50 items
you bought type thing will get greater protection on how saleable this
information is between organisations.

